# color de carn de mitja canya



## RedRag

Altre capitol, altre color...!

Unes mitges de color de carn de mitja canya.

Algunes ideas?

Gràcies


----------



## Tige

Color carn vol dir que eren mitges transparents; mitja canya crec que són les que no arriben a la cintura, les que tenen una goma davall del genoll...


----------



## ernest_

Hola,
És un problema del català i les llengües romàniques, quan comencem a posar de ... de ... de ... al final no saps a que es refereix cada cosa. Per exemple: un tren de vapor de color groc. Què és de color groc, el tren o el vapor?


----------



## RedRag

Ui gràcies i hi estava agafant el rave per les fulles.

però d'altre banda sí teneu el color gos com fuig... i jo hi estava imaginant carn mig-estomocat o algú semblant!


----------



## ernest_

Molt bona aquesta 
Quin és el color gos com fuig?


----------



## chics

Hola.

Informalment de vegades en diem _*mitges*_ a totes, les que arriben sota el genoll i les que arriben a la cintura, però en realitat _mitges_ (de _meitat_) són només les que arriben sota el genoll. 
Això de _cany alta_, _mitja canya_... la veritat és que jo ho sento referit a sabates i botes. Diria que, en unes mitges, _*mitja canya*_ és que arriben per sobre el turmell, més baixes doncs que les que arriben sota el genoll.

Per últim, el *color carn* en mitjons i llenceria... potser des d'un color marró típic de les faixes, a blanquinós, ser transparent que simula una mica de broncejat, etc. De _superglamour_ a gens ni mica!


----------



## chics

ernest_ said:


> Quin és el color _gos com fuig_?


Es refereix a un color totalment indefinit.


----------



## Xerinola

chics said:


> Diria que, en unes mitges, _*mitja canya*_ és que arriben per sobre el turmell, més baixes doncs que les que arriben sota el genoll.


 
*canya*
<Indústria tèxtil: Roba interior>
_ca_ canya, f
_es_ caña
_en_ leg

Definicions 
*ca:* Part de la mitja que cobreix la cama.


Jo també ho crec. Suposo que "de mitja canya" pot anar des de sobre el turmell fins a mitja cama, més o menys com això, però en mitja http://www.dscasturias.com/catalog/images/dsc00242.jpg

Salutacions
X:


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Jo sempre he fet servir la versió "ala de mosca", tot i que no em desagradaria passar-me al "gos com fuig": és més divertit! 

color


----------

